# New to Socal Soccer - differences in leagues



## Holliday88 (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm new to the area and am wondering if there is a clear difference in the Coast Soccer League and the SCDSL league.  Or are they just competing leagues. I notice the Galaxy has their teams in SCDSL, so figured it must be a higher level, then someone pointed out the Galaxy teams play in the academy system and there are other Galaxy teams in Coast Soccer League.  

Any guidance is appreciated.


----------



## jrcaesar (Oct 21, 2016)

For openers ...

Coast Soccer: League manages relegation and promotion. Players stay with one team and coach for a season, but can play a flight up from game to game. League Cup in-season tournament.
SCDSL: These clubs left Coast to form their own group. Clubs assign their own flights. Coaches can "player pass" kids between teams within a club from week to week, no restrictions. (This idea is supposed to be for development, but it has been argued that it's more for recruiting and convenience - some coaches promise parents 1 team but play their kids on another one.) 1 Saturday in-season doubleheader in Norco.
Others here have suggested that SCDSL Flight 1 and Coast Gold are virtually on par, now that development academy has started, but my kids don't play at that lever so I don't know if that's true.


----------



## espola (Oct 21, 2016)

Holliday88 said:


> I'm new to the area and am wondering if there is a clear difference in the Coast Soccer League and the SCDSL league.  Or are they just competing leagues. I notice the Galaxy has their teams in SCDSL, so figured it must be a higher level, then someone pointed out the Galaxy teams play in the academy system and there are other Galaxy teams in Coast Soccer League.
> 
> Any guidance is appreciated.


Many years ago, there were separate soccer leagues all over Southern California, about one every 50 miles or so, so travel to club games was no big deal, and the better teams met at State Cup.  Then CSL gobbles them all up, starting in Orange County, all the way to Lancaster and from Santa to San Bernardino.  The plum on every club's Christmas pudding was to get teams into CSL's Premier Division, which was, at its peak, perhaps the best youth soccer league ion t he country.  Premier qualification was supposedly by merit in CSL and National Cup play, but it was obvious club politics had a not insignificant influence.  

SCDSL appeared when CSL tried to exert heavy-handed control over the clubs and teams playing in CSL.  Clubs that wanted to do something different (which they called "development") formed their own league.

Down San Diego way, Presidio League conjured up a similar "development"-oriented set of playing circuits, but it is still under the Presidio umbrella


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 21, 2016)

Holliday88 said:


> I'm new to the area and am wondering if there is a clear difference in the Coast Soccer League and the SCDSL league.  Or are they just competing leagues. I notice the Galaxy has their teams in SCDSL, so figured it must be a higher level, then someone pointed out the Galaxy teams play in the academy system and there are other Galaxy teams in Coast Soccer League.
> 
> Any guidance is appreciated.


There are several LAG affiliations. Those that play in CSL are affiliates.


----------



## Mystery Train (Oct 21, 2016)

Holliday88 said:


> I'm new to the area and am wondering if there is a clear difference in the Coast Soccer League and the SCDSL league.  Or are they just competing leagues. I notice the Galaxy has their teams in SCDSL, so figured it must be a higher level, then someone pointed out the Galaxy teams play in the academy system and there are other Galaxy teams in Coast Soccer League.
> 
> Any guidance is appreciated.


Short answer is that they are competing leagues.  

You can't play in both at the same time.  Some clubs have membership in both, with certain teams/locations in CSL and others in SCDSL.  

As for whether or not one is "better" or has a higher level of competition in it is probably open for some debate in a forum like this.  I know less about the boys' side, but with the girls there are more elite clubs at the top of SCDSL today than in the top of CSL.  But there are some top level teams in CSL that compete well with SCDSL clubs in tournaments so the gap isn't huge.  Having a kid who has competed in both leagues, I would say that as a "gaming circuit" I thought CSL did a much better job.  Seemed more organized, the games & opponents were geographically closer, the competition for regular season championships in each division was more fun, the website easier to navigate and check standings.  SCDSL clubs put more emphasis on tournaments than regular season games, so the in-league play during the fall feels kind of anti-climactic to me.  In choosing a club to play for, the league they play in will affect your experience a little, but not nearly as much as finding the right coach and team for your kid.  What age is your player?


----------



## junk (Oct 21, 2016)

Not sure what age or gender you are talking about, but for youngers (2005 and under), IMHO:  

On the girls side, there is significantly better competition across the board in SCDSL.  There are some teams in CSL that can compete with SCDSL teams, but not very many.  She will also be better set-up to play at a higher level when she gets older if she plays for SCDSL clubs at a younger level.  All this could change with DA on the girls side.  If you just want her to play something more competitive than AYSO, playing in CSL or lower tier SCDSL is fine.

On the boys side, I think CSL is actually a little bit stronger than SCDSL, but either league will give you what you need.


----------



## mirage (Oct 21, 2016)

Holliday88 said:


> I'm new to the area and am wondering if there is a clear difference in the Coast Soccer League and the SCDSL league.  Or are they just competing leagues. I notice the Galaxy has their teams in SCDSL, so figured it must be a higher level, then someone pointed out the Galaxy teams play in the academy system and there are other Galaxy teams in Coast Soccer League.
> 
> Any guidance is appreciated.


As already mentioned they are competing leagues and both have pros and cons. 

If you step back and not get caught up on any particulars, the league you kid will play for has very little to no meaning, because its only for 3 months out of the year and the rest of the year is spent on tournaments and training (and friendlies).

Perhaps the most important thing is to find a team with good coaching and good players that suits your kid's needs.  The league the team plays under - who cares.  An example of this is FC Golden State.  They are one of the few full DA club that goes to U18 and not just yougners (on the boys side only).  They had teams in both leagues until this season but decided why bother and is now only CSL club (for non DA, and a few regional and special leagues).  Players and coaches did not leave because of the league change.  It is one of the most competitive and successful clubs for the boys side at all levels and ages.  Not pimping FCGS, its just used as an example of a successful club.  There are other successful clubs too.  

Girls side has a strong bias towards clubs with ECNL and probably to girls DA program as it kicks off next season so its in flux to say the least.

The only league choice that matters is DA or not DA. DA is a 10 moths season with almost no tournament participation, except very few sanctioned events.  In other words, if you select DA (and if they pick your player), then none of this discussion matters as it is in a parallel world with different rules of engagement.

Btw, all "LA Galaxy" labeled teams other than DA LAG Academy teams are ALL affiliates and not a real LAG teams (e.g., LAG South Bay (SCDSL) was South Bay Force, LAG San Diego (CSL) was Carlsbad United, LAG Bakersfield (was SCDSL now CSL)was RoadRunners SC and so on) and operate under a separate corporate filings (probably 501(C)3) and boards.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Oct 21, 2016)

jrcaesar said:


> For openers ...
> 
> Coast Soccer: League manages relegation and promotion. Players stay with one team and coach for a season, but can play a flight up from game to game. League Cup in-season tournament.
> SCDSL: These clubs left Coast to form their own group. Clubs assign their own flights. Coaches can "player pass" kids between teams within a club from week to week, no restrictions. (This idea is supposed to be for development, but it has been argued that it's more for recruiting and convenience - some coaches promise parents 1 team but play their kids on another one.) 1 Saturday in-season doubleheader in Norco.
> Others here have suggested that SCDSL Flight 1 and Coast Gold are virtually on par, now that development academy has started, but my kids don't play at that lever so I don't know if that's true.


My DD played CSL Premier and SCDSL Flight 1 and they were comparable - top Gold teams probably also. Both leagues have teams that don't belong and teams that stomp the competition playing mad rush kickball. CSL usually relegates the dead weight at the bottom.


----------

